# Spotbeams, too much conflicting info...



## Guest (Feb 21, 2002)

Ok, so in April, E-VII is running and it has spotbeams working. Will at that point they...

1) Be able to move some/all of the markets to Spotbeams thus reducing crowding on the transponders, and increase PQ?

2) Of those markets then on spotbeam will they Be able to move channels off of the 61.5 and 148 satellites so 2nd dish isn't necessary?

I have heard that they need E-VIII in order to do spotbeams for entire CONUS, but even if they can't do ALL CONUS with spotbeams, can they at least move some of the markets to spotbeams and then when E-VIII is up move the rest?

Anything I have left out, reality and rumor wise???

Another question, For Distant net available Markets (NY, LA, Chi, Atl, Den, ?) once Spotbeams are all enabled will the smaller channels in those markets be available without 2nd Dish at 61.5 or 148? Either turn being on Spotbeams or regular on 110/119???


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2002)

I would have to think that the primary goal is to stop having to install side-slot dishes for local channels... that is costing them a fair bit of money.


----------

